# It's a boy...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The newest member of our family... Juan Carlo


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Is he going to be a decoy dog Eric? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep... lmao. He's a killer Ed, he also makes some awesome realistic pup distress sounds when you put him in his cage, but now he sleeps in bed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking pup

with a name like that i hope hes not an illegal


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice looking pup
> 
> with a name like that i hope hes not an illegal


 Thanx Tim... No he was born in the United States of America, however his father is Mexican and his mother is Scottish, so I'll have to check to see if his father is here in the country legally. Good question Tim. I am pretty sure he's legal, he is our other dogs (Riley) brother from a second litter, she's Scottish and Mexican ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a new friend Eric.Sounds like he's an anchor puppy.......


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pic of he two of them together

do you think they know they are related?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Cute dog. Best investment a guy can make in my opinion, but good luck getting him out of the bed. I got a Jack Russell in there right now. He'll be in there until at least 7am.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Congrats on a new friend Eric.Sounds like he's an anchor puppy.......


 Lmao Don... My wife wanted more children so I see puppies as a great alternative... They don't require makeup, shoes, PlayStation 4's, smart phones, computers, etc etc. And they don't talk back. I know he's not a hunting dog but I am not sure about getting a hunting dog here in the desert, just to many dangerous things out there in the desert. Snakes and cactus...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice pic of he two of them together
> 
> do you think they know they are related?


Tim, that was the first day they met. I think they do.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Cute dog. Best investment a guy can make in my opinion, but good luck getting him out of the bed. I got a Jack Russell in there right now. He'll be in there until at least 7am.


Thanx JTK. I hear that... The other one "Riley" gets up and does her thing outside and then goes back to bed for awhile.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> I want one!


There's one left Glen, he's brendel in color. The mother is white and the father is brown, and none of the puppies look like mom or dad.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice ---Pretty Puppy*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Gotta love a good dog!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, Eric, I "have" one that my friend brings over daily. Kinda like being a grandpa. Mess around with him a bit and send him home. He doesn't know he's not my dog, either.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your right Eric on snakes and cactus for a hunting dog. Worst thing is the cholla. The only other cactus they get into is prickly pear and that doesnt bother them one bit. I had a very large male German Shorthair, 87lbs and all muscle that would dive right in prickly pear to retrieve a quail coming out with it stuck all over his face. My Brittanny would go in slow but still get the quail. Cholla a different story, but they both learned to stay away from it except on an occasion, when a shot quail would fall in the area. Then the Brit would just sit down and wait and the shorthair, well lets say I have received a few bites, lol Now snakes not much of a problem, just get them snake trained.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys...

Ed, if I were up north it would be a different story, I would definitely get a hunting dog, but down here I just couldn't do it, especially after hearing JLowe's story about his buddy brining his German short hair from up north to the desert quail hunting. He said the dog ran into some cholla and they spent the morning pulling cholla spines out of the dogs mouth... Guys from Michigan are prone to getting jumping cholla imbedded in them selves to... just ask Glen.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They dont call them jumping cactus for nothing!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Out of my element and I know it.

Got a cactus needle in my bike tire racing down Mt. Lemon near Tucson and almost killed myself before I could lay that thing down. My dad was in the middle of the road flagging me down. Almost ran him over, too. Catus. No thanks.

My sister has 6 dogs in the Arizona desert suburbs. They've never known the joy of the wild or to even run loose.

Gimmie some green grass and I'll show a dog heaven on earth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I too have hunted dogs in the desert, waiting for them to learn to stay out of the cacti takes time, a sturdy comb and a well made pair of pliers or hemostats. But they do eventually learn. Snake training is the way to go. I hunted my dog in the desert, both high and low desert for a lot of years after his enlightening and never saw a snake, I can't honestly say if he did or not. The training was something to see though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those dang chollas spew the needles on the ground in clumps and I can't imagine a dog learning not to run over them.

By snake training, do you mean the dog goes after them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The trainer captures a rattler, they then remove the fangs. Put a shock collar on the dog and put the snake out in a clear area (so the snake wont try to get away, they'll just coil up) then you release the dog, there are three types of dogs those who are aggressive and will attack and those who circle and are pensive and those who wont go near. if the dog attacks the trainer just lights up the dog when the snake strikes if they are pensive they give it time, usually the dog will get close enough that the snake will react and strike getting the dog lit up. Those who won't approach need to be led to the snake and lit up. A second dose is recommended. My male was aggressive and wanted the snake bad, after the initial enlightenment he had to be drug to the snake. My female wanted nothing to do with it and a third party led her in both times. I drug the aggressive male in as I wouldn't take the chance that something would go wrong and he'd bite the handler(unlikely but in AZ they only get two strikes(bites) and animal control puts them down. He'd likely never bite me as I was his alpha and had wrestled him down at an early age and bit him....(True story, he got uppity when we were playing and wouldn't settle. so I spoke to him in terms he could understand)

Before any of this was done I contacted the trainer and we talked so I knew what to expect, I bought a dummy shock collar and would switch it back and forth between them so that when it took place the dogs wouldn't relate the shock to the collar.

Keep in mind that if you are going to have your dog snake trained that it needs to be done by an experienced hunting dog trainer and request that he or she examine the snake prior to the strike and shock training. Rattlers will grow a new set of fangs from what the trainer told me. I know that adults may have more than one set.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now it makes sense, YD.

I did the same wrestling technique with a dog that didn't understand that he wasn't in charge. When pinned tightly, I growled in its ear. They *never* forget, either, do they?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Good lookin dog, Eric.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Now it makes sense, YD.
> 
> I did the same wrestling technique with a dog that didn't understand that he wasn't in charge. When pinned tightly, I growled in its ear. They *never* forget, either, do they?


Nope ! From then on if I raised my voice even if at another dog he didn't hesitate to look to me for instructions.


----------

